# Margaritaville on EBay



## Braindead (Aug 4, 2016)

1st one I have seen. I wonder what Rons over under was on how long it would take?


----------



## ronparise (Aug 4, 2016)

105000 points is enough for a week in value season in a studio

mf is $6.50/1000

someone just lost $20000


----------



## bendadin (Aug 11, 2016)

The auction went for $1600.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 12, 2016)

bendadin said:


> The auction went for $1600.



Are you the buyer? Also does anyone know if you do own a Margaritaville contract and are not VIP do you have access to Margaritaville with all of your points? If you do get access at what point do you get access to make reservations ?


----------



## bendadin (Aug 12, 2016)

I am not. I thought that it looked as though it was regular Plus points.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 12, 2016)

It isplus points with margaritaville your home resort.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 12, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> It isplus points with margaritaville your home resort.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



_Any_ Margaritaville your home resort.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 12, 2016)

My understanding is I do not have access to Margaritaville with resale contracts as my only ownership.  That's why l asked if I would have access to Margaritaville with all my points if I buy a Margaritaville resale contract ? I asked a sales weasel after I seen the one on eBay and I was told I would only have access with the one Margaritaville contract only not all points. I didn't say anything about resale Margaritaville my question to the sales weasel was if I bought from Wyndham. Would like to know if anyone has used resale points for a Margaritaville reservation?


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 12, 2016)

Braindead said:


> My understanding is I do not have access to Margaritaville with resale contracts as my only ownership.  That's why l asked if I would have access to Margaritaville with all my points if I buy a Margaritaville resale contract ? I asked a sales weasel after I seen the one on eBay and I was told I would only have access with the one Margaritaville contract only not all points. I didn't say anything about resale Margaritaville my question to the sales weasel was if I bought from Wyndham. Would like to know if anyone has used resale points for a Margaritaville reservation?


Well
 On page 296 and 297 it states, only margaritaville club members and club Wyndham plus VIP members.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 12, 2016)

raygo123 said:


> Well
> On page 296 and 297 it states, only margaritaville club members and club Wyndham plus VIP members.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



That doesn't answer his very good question.

Can a Margaritaville Club member reserve at MV with Resale non-MV points in the same account.......


----------



## Braindead (Aug 12, 2016)

Ty1on said:


> That doesn't answer his very good question.
> 
> Can a Margaritaville Club member reserve at MV with Resale non-MV points in the same account.......



Thanks. That is my question. If I'm a Margaritaville club member but not VIP does that open the door for all my points and if so at what month window?


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 12, 2016)

Braindead said:


> Thanks. That is my question. If I'm a Margaritaville club member but not VIP does that open the door for all my points and if so at what month window?


Wyndham will never talk about what you can do with resale points.  The way to find anything to do with resale is to try to do it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (Aug 17, 2016)

Braindead said:


> Thanks. That is my question. If I'm a Margaritaville club member but not VIP does that open the door for all my points and if so at what month window?



Hoped someone could give me an answer. I didn't buy this contract but maybe I will buy a contract in a year or 2 when they might come on the market more often and try it myself. Thought for sure AM1 would have the answer but in second thought he or she don't share their knowledge


----------



## ronparise (Aug 17, 2016)

Braindead said:


> Hoped someone could give me an answer. I didn't buy this contract but maybe I will buy a contract in a year or 2 when they might come on the market more often and try it myself. Thought for sure AM1 would have the answer but in second thought he or she don't share their knowledge



Margaritaville Club member  can reserve  at their home resorts at 13 months. at other Margaritaville resorts at 11 months  and at any resort at ten months but regular club wyndham plus members cant reserve Margaritaville  unless they are VIP, and thats according to the schedule below

This is from the website

Margaritaville Vacation Club owners have an Advance Reservation Priority (ARP), which allows you to confirm a reservation from 13-11 months in advance of your check-in date at your “home” resort. If additional resorts are added to Margaritaville Vacation Club, then owners will enjoy access to these resorts 11-10 months prior to arrival.*
Reservations made within the Advance Reservation Priority window are subject to availability, and can only be made using points associated with your Margaritaville Vacation Club ownership.
Margaritaville Vacation Club owners within CLUB WYNDHAM Plus are eligible to request a reservation (10 months prior to check-in) at any of the approximately 100 resort locations listed in the “Your Resort Collection” section of the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Member’s Directory, pages 10-211.
During the St. Somewhere Society Privilege Period, from 10 months to the date of arrival, up to 50 percent of unreserved Standard Margaritaville Vacation Club inventory may be held back for the exclusive access of Margaritaville Vacation Club Standard owners, subject to availability.

VIP Silver may book reservations 6 months prior to check-in date (High and Value seasons only)
VIP Gold may book reservations 8 months prior to check-in date
VIP Platinum may book reservations 10 months prior to check-in date


----------



## Braindead (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for your response. I understand what the directory says but we know sometimes Wyndhams computer system does things differently


----------



## ronparise (Aug 17, 2016)

Braindead said:


> Thanks for your response. I understand what the directory says but we know sometimes Wyndhams computer system does things differently



If you knew what the directory said, why ask the question


----------



## Braindead (Aug 17, 2016)

I was hoping someone has a Margaritaville contract and CWA contract for example but doesn't have enough qualifying points for VIP. I wonder after ARP if the computer keeps those points separate or let's you use non Margaritaville and Margaritaville points to make a reservation at Margaritaville. I hope you understand my question


----------



## Braindead (Aug 17, 2016)

Another way to ask is if a person bought the 105k on eBay and had a 154k CWA contract bought direct would the computer allow you to use combined points to make a Margaritaville reservation in the standard reservation window? You have 259k total points no VIP benefits


----------



## ronparise (Aug 17, 2016)

Braindead said:


> Another way to ask is if a person bought the 105k on eBay and had a 154k CWA contract bought direct would the computer allow you to use combined points to make a Margaritaville reservation in the standard reservation window? You have 259k total points no VIP benefits



The way I read it is the the CWA points can not be used at 
Margaritaville   You can only use your 105

Begs the question can you credit pool  3 years of margaritaville points and make a 315000 point reservation


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 17, 2016)

ronparise said:


> The way I read it is the the CWA points can not be used at
> 
> Margaritaville   You can only use your 105
> 
> ...



And once you have credit pooled, how can the system tell which credits are originally Margaritaville and which are not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdl3903 (Aug 31, 2016)

uscav8r said:


> And once you have credit pooled, how can the system tell which credits are originally Margaritaville and which are not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will let you know how this transaction works out for us.  We purchased this on eBay.  This is our first Wyndham purchase.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 31, 2016)

uscav8r said:


> And once you have credit pooled, how can the system tell which credits are originally Margaritaville and which are not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The points, even when in the credit pool retain their identity

cancelled points my lose it but I dont think so


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 31, 2016)

ronparise said:


> The points, even when in the credit pool retain their identity
> 
> cancelled points my lose it but I dont think so



I thought credit pooled points are not eligible for ARP reservations, even if they "maintain their identity". Are MV reservations not considered ARP reservations? Am I wrong and credit pooled points can still be used for ARP reservations?


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Why the interest*

I believe you are right BigRob. No ARP if you credit pool. And I also believe that you can only pool VIP points with the Margaritaville points at 10 months.

 However I am not sure I understand all the interest in this. Are there more than one Margaritaville's in the system? I only see the St. Thomas one and nothing about that appeals to me. The rooms are small (studios only) and St. Thomas is probably one of the least desirable ports in the Caribbean. Of course this is JMHO, but I feel they could have done much better.

 I understand the Parrothead/Margaritaville mentality having been a fan since the mid 70's. Should have put the first one in Cane Garden Bay.....


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 1, 2016)

Also Rio Mar.


----------



## ronparise (Sep 2, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> I believe you are right BigRob. No ARP if you credit pool. And I also believe that you can only pool VIP points with the Margaritaville points at 10 months.
> 
> However I am not sure I understand all the interest in this. Are there more than one Margaritaville's in the system? I only see the St. Thomas one and nothing about that appeals to me. The rooms are small (studios only) and St. Thomas is probably one of the least desirable ports in the Caribbean. Of course this is JMHO, but I feel they could have done much better.
> 
> I understand the Parrothead/Margaritaville mentality having been a fan since the mid 70's. Should have put the first one in Cane Garden Bay.....



There are units at rio mar larger than studios

My interest has to do with how long does it take a contract to go from the sales room at $200/1000 points to eBay at $10/1000 points

It's like watching a train wreck. I can't not watch

I remember having the same interest after CWA was introduced

Now in looking at New York but I'm not even sure there are or will be  New York deeds


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 2, 2016)

ronparise said:


> There are units at rio mar larger than studios
> 
> My interest has to do with how long does it take a contract to go from the sales room at $200/1000 points to eBay at $10/1000 points
> 
> ...



I saw a New York one on a reseller 2,331,000 pts. for I believe $120k. Don't know if I can find it again as it was an obscure one.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 2, 2016)

tdl3903 said:


> I will let you know how this transaction works out for us.  We purchased this on eBay.  This is our first Wyndham purchase.


Welcome to TUG! 

Looks like you will be a an important Margaritaville contributor here.


----------



## joestein (Sep 7, 2016)

Currently, you can book Margaritaville Rio Mar with regular resale points.   There is limited availability and this can end at any time per the website.   We are going to try to book for last Sunday in August 2017.

Joe


----------



## wamoore911 (Sep 26, 2016)

tdl3903,

I'm just curious how the transfer is going?  

I just purchased the other Margaritaville Listing on Ebay, and I'm curious to see if it is really going to take 2-6 months for the transfer to complete.  (I already have another Wyndham Timeshare/member number - so maybe it will go faster?).

Please let me know when you get everything completed!


----------



## jwalk03 (Sep 27, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> I believe you are right BigRob. No ARP if you credit pool. And I also believe that you can only pool VIP points with the Margaritaville points at 10 months.
> 
> However I am not sure I understand all the interest in this. Are there more than one Margaritaville's in the system? I only see the St. Thomas one and nothing about that appeals to me. The rooms are small (studios only) and St. Thomas is probably one of the least desirable ports in the Caribbean. Of course this is JMHO, but I feel they could have done much better.
> 
> I understand the Parrothead/Margaritaville mentality having been a fan since the mid 70's. Should have put the first one in Cane Garden Bay.....



Isn't there also a Margaritaville Resort in Pigeon Forge, TN now?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 27, 2016)

jwalk03 said:


> Isn't there also a Margaritaville Resort in Pigeon Forge, TN now?



There is some availability at the Margaritaville hotel at The Island in Pigeon Forge. 

We visited the area last month. I personally wouldn't want to vacation on the top of mall, but YMMV.


----------

